# Bruckner



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

anyone else here Bruckner fans? I've only recently discovered his stuff and love it to bits ..


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

big fan here. nice to meet you.

dj


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

riverbank said:


> anyone else here Bruckner fans? I've only recently discovered his stuff and love it to bits ..


Ohhh Yes!  Quite a few on this board. There is a pretty good Bruckner thread going.

It's called Bruckner's Symphonies......am I missing something?


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

no, probably not, it's more likely me that's missing something. Not been on this forum much in ages and not had a proper look at other threads yet.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

The Bruckner thread is *HERE*.

I suggest that admin may want to lock this one so that we don't create a duplicate discussion.


----------

